# Lets see your colorful carts



## mydaddysjag (Jan 14, 2011)

So, tax season is right around the corner, and im playing with the idea of getting a new show cart this year. Im toying with the idea of getting something other than plain old black, but im not sure exactly what I would want. I know a few forum members have colored show carts, so thought I would ask for pics to help make up my mind.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry, no picture. But just wanted to say that I think a purple one with gold striping would be pretty.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 14, 2011)

This probably would get more input on the driving forum but I'll add my (not expert) opinion here anyway. The problem I see is if you get a colored cart it may limit you in the future. If the color you choose looks odd with the color of a future horse you will be forced to either buy another cart or spend big $$ to have it repainted (or be unhappy with your turn out) I also think if you want to do ADS type driving the more classic appearance of a black or sedately colored cart is a better fit. There are some on here who have a great deal of experience in this area and can give you much better advice on that score tho.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jan 14, 2011)

I meant to put this on the driving forum, but somehow it made it over here. oops.

I wasnt considering a bright cart like red or lime green, more like a wine/maroon cart, very dark blue, etc.

I think ive also seen a silver one i liked, but that could be all in my head lol.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't have a nice cart I can show you, all I have is a metal cart with a wood floor. But here are some pictures of carts I dream of getting. lol

A mini meadowbrook.






 

This is a horse size cart but they can make it in any size.






 

Their website is www.shadylanewagons.com I have been to their shop and they do great work and have tons of carts in every shape and size. The shop is about 2 hours from me so I can not go a lot but I love just going to look at all the carts.


----------



## candycar (Jan 15, 2011)

It's not a show cart, but here's what maroon and gold looks like


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 15, 2011)

leeapachemoon said:


> I don't have a nice cart I can show you, all I have is a metal cart with a wood floor. But here are some pictures of carts I dream of getting. lol
> 
> A mini meadowbrook.
> 
> ...


I just got the mini meadowbrook like you have in your photo last fall. It even has a split seat just like the big carts for entry from the rear. They are really well made.

Adair


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jan 15, 2011)

I love the colored show carts cant wait to see what color you decide on


----------



## Jill (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't think I have any pictures that show it well right now, but I have a deep plum Houghton w/ a lavendar stripe. I *love* it.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 15, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> The problem I see is if you get a colored cart it may limit you in the future. If the color you choose looks odd with the color of a future horse you will be forced to either buy another cart or spend big $$ to have it repainted (or be unhappy with your turn out)


This is probably the biggest aspect I would consider, too. When we build a vehicle and pick out a color, we absolutely take the horse's color into consideration. If you use the color wheel on the Hobby Horse clothing website, it really helps you figure out what looks good with your horse. That being said, greens generally are good with almost any color horse except red and strawberry roans. Yuck! But green looks great with bay, gray, black, and sorrel! I would stick with a green that is more muted, not like lime, but kelly and darker.



Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I also think if you want to do ADS type driving the more classic appearance of a black or sedately colored cart is a better fit.


Reignmaker has the right idea that you want to avoid at all costs looking gaudy. If you show up in red sequins, the judge might think you are Wonder Woman.



In the carriage ring, you generally want to go for a "business formal" look. (That, too, depends on the vehicle, but is generally the case with mini vehicles.) However historically, there were simple two-wheeled Road Carts that were painted fairly bright colors, like crimson, royal, yellow, and the like. It really depends on your horse. If you have a very formal horse, like a Friesian, you don't put it to a loud vehicle, although I have seen some put to muted yellows that are very nice. If you have a loud pinto, you probably don't need a whole lot of color, but black being a very formal color is ENTIRELY inappropriate for a pinto. Pintos were historically "indian ponies" and a stately person would NEVER drive a spotted horse! In the day, even high leg markings were considered gaudy. So the color and style of your vehicle really depends on your horses' colors and styles.

You all have seen my blue Phaeton Cart. I really would have liked a nice cranberry with Alax because I think that would be SO pretty, BUT since he is black, when you put him to something with more red tones, it pulls the red out of his coat and REALLY makes him look faded.





(BTW, this vehicle would look AWFUL with a sorrel! I could probably put a bay and definitely a gray to it.)

Here is the same horse put to a vehicle with red tones:






I have seen it with other blacks as well. We have a friend that has a black Shire cross and both blue and burgundy vehicles. The burgundy vehicle almost makes the mare look like a different horse.

Myrna


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 15, 2011)

Myrna, that blue with your black horse is gorgeous. Blue is my favorite color. Thanks for sharing. So nice to see what people are doing and to have photos to look at. That hat is wow too. Nice turn out. Adair


----------



## Kendra (Jan 15, 2011)

Our midnight blue Jerald:


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 16, 2011)

I love having "different" carts. Both of these carts were chosen specifically for the horses that are pulling them. I am not sure I like the mahogany one with Esprit as much as I thought I would. But the cart is beautiful and looks amazing with my dark bay mare Flirty. And I LOVE the silver one with Alladdin.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 17, 2011)

ClickMini said:


> I am not sure I like the mahogany one with Esprit as much as I thought I would. And I LOVE the silver one with Alladdin.


That goes to show the differing thought processes out there. I think the mahogany looks GREAT with the pictured horse, and I'm not as fond of the silver one!



And I like Kendra's midnight blue with the pinto, but not as much with the chocolate.

I was going to post some of my total misses with my turnouts, but I have to take the time to upload them to the web first. Is anyone interested in seeing some progressions of my hits and misses in Turnout before I take the time to do so?



I would start a new thread.

Myrna


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 17, 2011)

Rhinestone, I am ALWAYS interested in seeing your turnouts. Seeing what you felt you did wrong would be just as useful as seeing what you've got right



That would help many of us (I can really only speak for myself of course)understand when we look at a turn out what it is we are liking or not liking rather than just 'they look very nice' or 'something is lacking'


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 18, 2011)

Here are a couple of better pics of Alladdin with his silver cart:











And here are a couple of my mahogany cart with Flirty:


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 18, 2011)

The color in those photos looks much better, Amy! In the first photo you posted of Alladdin, he looked so "red". He looks much better with the silver in the new photos. And the mahogany cart is perfect with that mare! So rich!

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 19, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> The color in those photos looks much better, Amy! *In the first photo you posted of Alladdin, he looked so "red".* He looks much better with the silver in the new photos.


Huh, guess I've never looked at that photo that way! I know the horse and the facility it was taken at and it's just the dried dusty color of the grass in the background bringing out any red tones in the image. Laddy is silver as silver can be and that cart looks awesome with him in person.





Photos really do mess with things I guess. I don't like royal blue with a black horse as to me that's like bruising (black and blue), but I do like the stained wood because in the photo the horse looks like his coat has a lot more depth. In person he may have looked faded, but in the picture his non-faded black looks flat!



Gosh isn't turnout fun??

Leia


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 19, 2011)

RhineStone, I'm looking forward to the photos of your 'misses'. Hope you have time to add them. I'm always eager to learn and think I can learn just as much from misses as from hits.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 19, 2011)

They are on the other thread. I have even worse ones from a number of years ago.

Myrna


----------



## hairicane (Jan 20, 2011)

My houghton cart is a dark maroon and bought for Rio my appy boy who is mostly white. I think it looks good with him and has color but is not gaudy.


----------



## Christie (Feb 6, 2011)

I was wondering what color of horse would look best with a dark plum cart? I'm not even going to guess yet. 



 I'm still too green. LOL

Christie


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 7, 2011)

Christie said:


> I was wondering what color of horse would look best with a dark plum cart?


Black, bay, gray, white. No sorrels or buckskins.

Hairicane, your turnout looks great! The only thing I would do different is to try to raise his noseband. I bet he has a better head than what that low noseband makes it look like.





Myrna


----------



## hairicane (Feb 15, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> Black, bay, gray, white. No sorrels or buckskins.
> 
> Hairicane, your turnout looks great! The only thing I would do different is to try to raise his noseband. I bet he has a better head than what that low noseband makes it look like.
> 
> ...


Yes Myrna that strange look with the noseband comes from the photographer trying to "help" set up Rio. Rio doesnt play that! So I didnt know it looked like that at the time. I have since bought him a custom harness made to fit his individual requirements. I love this horse!


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 15, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> I meant to put this on the driving forum, but somehow it made it over here. oops.
> 
> I wasnt considering a bright cart like red or lime green, more like a wine/maroon cart, very dark blue, etc.
> 
> I think ive also seen a silver one i liked, but that could be all in my head lol.



I thought this was the driving forum. Confused.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 15, 2011)

Helicopter said:


> I thought this was the driving forum. Confused.


It is. Someone probably moved the thread for the original poster from wherever it started to here.





Leia


----------

